# Backdrop colours



## Smokeyr67 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi guys,

I'm in the middle of building a home studio, and it's time to get a few backdrops, so I was wondering what colours and patterns would be a good place to start?

I have a plain blue and plain black that are small but useable.

Shane


----------



## Designer (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi, Shane

Get the largest seamless paper you can in medium gray.


----------



## Luke345678 (Sep 10, 2013)

I mean it depends what you want. 

Maybe you want another plain, solid color or maybe you want some sort of scenic back drop. What are you looking for?


----------



## Smokeyr67 (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm not keen on paper, only because I've never used it before, and I'm not looking for a scenic background (why do I see a Chevy Chase movie when I think scenic background) I will be shooting individuals, portrait and full length, and I'm after something durable.


----------



## Designer (Sep 10, 2013)

You can also get vinyl.

Backdrop Outlet


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 10, 2013)

Paper is great because it's smooth and clean.  When it does get dirty or wrinkled, you just roll out more.  On the down side, it's a consumable product so you have to buy more when you run out.

With fabric, there are many options and it can be painted or have any sort of pattern...but wrinkled backdrops usually don't look very good...and it can be hard to keep your backdrops wrinkle free.

As for colors, that shouldn't matter too much because the tone and color of the backdrop can be largely controlled with background lighting.


----------



## Smokeyr67 (Sep 10, 2013)

I get confused with the wrinkled backdrops thing, many backdrops are more camo than clean, so is it that the wrinkles trap light?


----------



## runnah (Sep 10, 2013)

Go with a solid medium gray. That way you can make it appear black white, or gray depending on how you light it. Or if you have flash gels you can make it any color.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 10, 2013)

Just a couple examples I found.  (for as many photos as I've seen with wrinkly backdrops...you would think they would be easier to find).

http://www.itsalwaysautumn.com/stor....jpg?__SQUARESPACE_CACHEVERSION=1352813762719
https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/...C_Exy6uS308cJrDh76aTW9FWEtJvywBLD3xe8zA_w9hjQ


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 10, 2013)

Just go with a green screen :-D


----------



## Derrel (Sep 10, 2013)

Black is nice. Thunder Gray is an excellent choice. Plain White and Super White are also good paper colors. In muslin,a gray Old Masters is nice, as is a brown Old Masters. Gray takes gels well, and does not reflect a lot of light, which is an issue in smaller shooting areas. A brown Old Masters type muslin accepts warming gels in yellow, orange, and pink pretty well.

Black takes gelling very well. White tend to reflect a lot of light, so in smaller shooting areas, "blow-back" of gelled light can be a big issue, and hard to control with many systems. Contrary to popular "wisdom" not all background colors can be rendered as "white, gray, or black"in the "real world" using "real-world" lights and "real-word" camera rooms/shooting areas.Many times,practical considerations become a problem with white backgrounds when tyou want something darker, or want to use a gel and NOT end up with a very pale,pastel background color.

You need to get over the aversion to seamless paper rolls and get with the flow.


----------



## KmH (Sep 10, 2013)

I too recommend using a neutral gray shade of seamless paper, because as mentioned it can be made to look white, black, or many different shades of gray.

When using gels on a gray seamless background the colors tend to render in images as pastels.
a textured black backdrop, like felt or velvet, is best when you want saturated background colors. 

For muslin backdrops, look at what is offered at Photography Studio Backdrops & Props - Denny Mfg Co. and at Professional Photography Backdrops | Photography Muslins | Photo Studio Equipment, Accessories


----------



## cynicaster (Sep 10, 2013)

Big Mike said:


> ...but wrinkled backdrops usually don't look very good...and it can be hard to keep your backdrops wrinkle free.



Yes! 

When I first started dabbling with backdrops, OCF, and other such studio-esque approaches, I reasoned that buying big sheets of black and white fabric from a craft store would be a good low-cost foray into &#8220;clean backgrounds&#8221; for my photos.

I&#8217;m not saying they absolutely cannot be  used successfully, but in my personal experience, all I got out of it was frustration and disappointment.  Especially if you have limited space and are unable to put a nice distance between your subject and the background, even with moderately large apertures, it seems like the camera records every&#8230; single&#8230;. friggin&#8217;&#8230;. wrinkle on the backdrop.    

To my eye, those wrinkles look absolutely _horrible_.  I look at the photo and all I can think of is &#8220;that is a person rigidly posing in front of a sheet that is tacked to the wall behind them&#8221;.  

Smooth paper backgrounds, on the other hand, just get the hell out of your way and let you focus your efforts on all the other much more interesting details of the shoot.


----------



## Rwsphotos (Sep 10, 2013)

For simplicity Seamless paper, A green screen for variety but takes more PP work.  Finding low cost fabrics is not a bad option but will lead to tons of ironing before a shot to avoid the dreaded wrinkle trap plus now you have to store all that fabric. Which by experience (since I quilt) I can tell you can be challenging.


----------



## Smokeyr67 (Sep 10, 2013)

#1 isn't attractive at all. 

#2 would have looked better if the wrinkles where uniform


----------



## hirejn (Sep 10, 2013)

White can be made almost anything. Green makes skin tones sing.


----------



## Newtricks (Sep 11, 2013)

Duvetyn is a good choice if your interested in something that will hold up better that paper. Eight ounce fabric, 54" selvage to selvage for about $6.00 per linear yard and is available in camera black, dark-grey, royal-blue, silver, white and wine, used to be available in medium-grey as well. Most motion picture studio backings are made from this cloth, it reflects little or no light and is fire retardant. I've worked with large backings that where still in great shape after 10 years of being hung and pulled taught on sound stages.

This when sewing pieces together be sure to make direction mark on the back as you cut it, having a nap a reversed panel will stand out and show on camera.

Be well,

Anthony


----------



## Newtricks (Sep 11, 2013)

Rwsphotos said:


> Finding low cost fabrics is not a bad option but will lead to tons of ironing before a shot to avoid the dreaded wrinkle trap plus now you have to store all that fabric.



Duvetyn seems to be the exception to this rule, in over twenty years of working with backings ranging in size from 6' x 6' to 60' x 300' I have never seen one that needed to be ironed.

Be well,

Anthony


----------

